# 400 amp service



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You wouldn't use 70%. There are 6 current carrying conductor's so it is 80%. 

Below A applies so C doesn't apply. 4/0 copper would work in parallel of course



> 310.15(B)(5)
> *(a) A neutral conductor that carries only the unbalanced
> current from other conductors of the same circuit shall not be
> required to be counted when applying the provisions of
> ...


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I would go with common 400 amp service and being a restaurant it is common sop to use 400 amp service that is my barebone service requirement as you mention gas for cooking.

Dennis posted the correct answer for conductor sizing. but just becarefull with parallel 4/0 due some area may required parallel 250's otherwise single 500er will do it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I would install a 320 continuous rated meter can and feed a gutter and have a couple of 200 amp rated disconnects if you have the space to do that. 
I would install an equipment panel off of one of the 200 amp disconnects and a lighting/ receptacle panel off of the other one. 
As of the feeder, pull in 600AL. It will fit perfectly in that 3-1/2" and is very cheap. Cheap enough to completely pay for that fancy service I described.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there are some major league red flags in your post, and I am worried for you.

more than one electrical contractor has gone belly up trying to build a restaurant, and the most common reasons are contained in your post.

Hopefully you have a final, complete, written equipment list with electrical specs, and hopefully your contract is very specific, otherwise this will big a giant fail, and you will be left unpaid for your design and for your installation.

good luck


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> there are some major league red flags in your post, and I am worried for you.
> 
> more than one electrical contractor has gone belly up trying to build a restaurant, and the most common reasons are contained in your post.
> 
> ...


Very much agreed.
Every indie restaurant we helped wire is a friend of a friend that just needed a little help and isnt going to pull a permit.
We try and get paid the first week. The person that writes checks is out of town.
Someone drops a dime on them, :biggrin: and they have to get permits.
Our low ball quote turns into T&M. 

They all seem to have to go see some Wizard of Oz to get money to pay us.
The trick is to stay ahead of the money cuz, they are going broke fast.

Sometimes I get a little too sympathetic. The end of the job comes and they bring in some non-labeled crap they bought off of Etsy. 
I tell them I can install some listed cheap stuff for the final.

Rinse and repeat


----------



## John R (Aug 20, 2019)

*John R retired electrician from Fed Gov*



308hambone said:


> I wanted to bounce something off the group to make sure that I am going down the right path.
> 
> (My state is on the new code cycle)I am wiring a new restaurant/bar that has no specs leaving me to design by myself. Per 220.88 this is a restaurant that uses gas for cooking, so I am factoring in 100% load factor. That being said this will be fed with 120/208 3 phase. My total load calculation comes out to be 105kVA and that ends up making my service calculation being 300A (280 actually).
> My question is this, is that really a practical service size? Or would you push it to a 400A service due to it being a more standard size?
> ...


What size cable are you installing. Also you can use 90 degree for derating, but the load must no exceed the 75C. I deal with SQD and unless they have changed you would need a 400 as stated. Hard to tell not knowing the size of the conductor


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The op posted in March and never responded. I doubt he will be back.


----------

